# Batman: Arkham City - Neuer Steam-Patch für DirectX 11-Probleme - DX11-Modus vorerst nur für 64-Bit-Systeme empfohlen



## TheKhoaNguyen (7. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman: Arkham City - Neuer Steam-Patch für DirectX 11-Probleme - DX11-Modus vorerst nur für 64-Bit-Systeme empfohlen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman: Arkham City - Neuer Steam-Patch für DirectX 11-Probleme - DX11-Modus vorerst nur für 64-Bit-Systeme empfohlen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ihr meint wohl auf Games for Windows Life gibt es einen neuen Patch nicht ! Steam denn es ist kein Steam Game !


----------



## Raidernet (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja, der Patch stabilisiert zwar die Framerate aber wirklich besser wird sie nicht. 20-25 Frames auf Dächern mit einer GTX 570? Hallo? Da läuft Battlefield 3 auf Ultra ja runder -.-


----------



## MChief0815 (7. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch grad stutzig. Kann man das Spiel auch bei Steam aktivieren?


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein, die Aussage ist korrekt!
Das Spiel gibt es übersteam und zb die Gratis Codes für das Spiel, wenn du eine aktuelle GTX Karte kaufst,
sind nur für Steam, aber dennoch ist WindowsLive Integriert!


----------



## citycobra20 (7. Dezember 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ihr meint wohl auf Games for Windows Life gibt es einen neuen Patch nicht ! Steam denn es ist kein Steam Game !


 
ok, es ist zwar nicht steam gebunden aber denoch kann man es patchen,wenn man es dort gekauft hat


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (7. Dezember 2011)

MChief0815 schrieb:


> Bin auch grad stutzig. Kann man das Spiel auch bei Steam aktivieren?



Ja zum Glück, kaufe nix mehr wo anders (außer BF3.....schuldig....)


----------



## Raidernet (7. Dezember 2011)

-- Irgendwie kann ich den Beitrag nicht löschen --


----------



## DarthKane (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein du kannst die im Laden gekaufte Version nicht bei Steam aktivieren! Habs schon versucht.

Außer du kaufst dsa Spiel direkt bei Steam.


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (7. Dezember 2011)

DarthKane schrieb:


> Nein du kannst die im Laden gekaufte Version nicht bei Steam aktivieren! Habs schon versucht.
> 
> Außer du kaufst dsa Spiel direkt bei Steam.


 
Das stimmt leider, das ist aber bei alle Laden Versionen.
Man braucht die Steam aktivierungscods.
Aber was ich gut finde, wenn man ein steam fremdes Spiel bei Steam einbidet kann man dennoch den Webbrowser und die F-List beim zocken nutzen, sprich die community.


----------



## CaptainIbge (7. Dezember 2011)

Pseudo4aktiv schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider, das ist aber bei alle Laden Versionen.
> Man braucht die Steam aktivierungscods.
> Aber was ich gut finde, wenn man ein steam fremdes Spiel bei Steam einbidet kann man dennoch den Webbrowser und die F-List beim zocken nutzen, sprich die community.



Echt? Wenn ich jetzt z.B. PES 2012 da hinzufügen würde, könnte meine Kumpels das sehen und mich per friendlist antickern?


----------



## DeFab (7. Dezember 2011)

Frage ist wohl eher warum kommt der Patch nicht über GFWL ????
Ich benutze steam, aber kann da ja meine batman retail version nicht aktivieren.
Normalerweise werden Patches doch über GFWL heruntergeladen, genauso wie  die DLCs, also ist die Steam Batman Version doch nicht durch Steam  aktuell sondern durch GFWL, war bei Bioshock 2(Steam+GFWL) auch so...


----------



## redaim33 (7. Dezember 2011)

wovon redest du? Ich hab den patch über GfWL runtergeladen - was auch mehr oder weniger automatisch vorgenommen wird...


----------



## School10 (7. Dezember 2011)

CaptainIbge schrieb:


> Echt? Wenn ich jetzt z.B. PES 2012 da hinzufügen würde, könnte meine Kumpels das sehen und mich per friendlist antickern?


 
Ja - das geht - über die Option "steamfremdes Game hinzufügen"


----------



## DeFab (7. Dezember 2011)

redaim33 schrieb:


> wovon redest du? Ich hab den patch über GfWL runtergeladen - was auch mehr oder weniger automatisch vorgenommen wird...


 Oben steht das der PATCH exklusiv über steam erschienen ist


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (7. Dezember 2011)

CaptainIbge schrieb:


> Echt? Wenn ich jetzt z.B. PES 2012 da hinzufügen würde, könnte meine Kumpels das sehen und mich per friendlist antickern?


 
Ja, wie der vorredner sagte, er sieht das du ein Steam fremdes Spielspielst, du kannst sceenshot mit F12 machen und hochladen und sicher auch Videos nur einladen zu dem Game kannst du ihn nicht.


----------



## H3LLNuN (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab den Patch aber auch schon über GamesForWindowsLive gezogen. Und bin echt happy, läuft nun alles auf Max. (Ohne Physx), und das mit meiner Geforce 9800


----------



## serienonkel (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe auch gerade einen recht großen Patch geladen. Wo kann ich die DX 11 Einstellung sehen und ändern?


----------



## serienonkel (7. Dezember 2011)

serienonkel schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade einen recht großen Patch geladen. Wo kann ich die DX 11 Einstellung sehen und ändern?


 
Schon gefunden.


----------



## s04mon (7. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne Frage , vlt. kann mir wer weiterhelfen ?
Habe Batman AC über Steam. Und wenn ich Spiele und Task Manager aufrufe steht da: Batman Arkham City (34bit,Dx11) obwohl ich Windoof7 64bit habe.
Ist das bei euch auch so, also normal ? Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht ?
Im Ordner findet sich auch kein 64bit.run oder so.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Dezember 2011)

Ohne nur motzen zu wollen, muss ich sagen: 
Wurde aber auch Zeit!

Habe es extra zur Seite gelegt, um es nicht durchzuspielen, bevor der " day 1  patch" da ist.

Ich habe Geld dafür bezahlt und darf Ansprüche stellen...


Ps:Immernoch sauer, dass ich mit AMD nicht alle Effekte einschalten kann, aber das Spiel ist gut.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ps:Immernoch sauer, dass ich mit AMD nicht alle Effekte einschalten kann, aber das Spiel ist gut.


Wobei das doch zu erwarten war ... oder? Oder lief im ersten Batman PhysX mit ATi Grafikkarten?  

Mich überzeugt der Patch bzw. die Berichte nicht wirklich ... Batman:AA war ein super & sauber programmiertes Spiel, warum man das hier so verhaun hat ist mir ein Rätsel, wobei ich mich noch mehr darüber wunder das es so überhaupt durch Qualitätschecks gekommen ist. Das DX11 nicht rund läuft dürfte auf 99,9% der Rechner reproduzierbar sein.

Oder gibts einen der mit DX11 und allen Details auf max. keine Ruckler bzw. Nachladeszenen hat?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei das doch zu erwarten war ... oder? Oder lief im ersten Batman PhysX mit ATi Grafikkarten?
> 
> Mich überzeugt der Patch bzw. die Berichte nicht wirklich ... Batman:AA war ein super & sauber programmiertes Spiel, warum man das hier so verhaun hat ist mir ein Rätsel, wobei ich mich noch mehr darüber wunder das es so überhaupt durch Qualitätschecks gekommen ist. Das DX11 nicht rund läuft dürfte auf 99,9% der Rechner reproduzierbar sein.
> 
> Oder gibts einen der mit DX11 und allen Details auf max. keine Ruckler bzw. Nachladeszenen hat?


 
Naja, ich hatte AA für PS3 also keine Ahnung, wie es mit DX11 war. 
Aber ich weiß, dass meine Graka das theoretisch könnte, DAS ist der Punkt. Das ist wie früher mit HDR. Da konnte mir auch keiner erzählen, dass mein PC das nicht hinkriegen würde, aber nein man brauchte DX10. 

Naja,  btT 

Der Patch hat die Performance wesentlich verbessert (Nachladeruckler nach Türen wesentlich besser), ist aber bei weitem nicht über allen Zweifel erhaben. Aber bisher keine Abstürze mehr..


----------



## DrHasenbein (2. Januar 2012)

habs mir jetzt auch beim Steam-Sale geholt

und es ist leider trotz Patch mit directx 11 unspielbar. Bereits im Menü ruckelt es dermaßen, dass ich gar nicht erst ins Spiel komme. Dachte eigentlich, dass ich mit 8 GB RAM, einer Radeon 6850 und einem AMD x4 955 nicht solche Probleme haben werde, aber habe mich da wohl getäuscht. Absolut unterirdische Portierung. Da hätten sie den dx11 Modus lieber weglassen sollen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Januar 2012)

trotzdem hat es 92%. Mit der bemerkung: Mäßige Performance unter DX11.
Man muss sich nur in Foren umsehen, um zu merken, dass viele ein ähnliches Problem haben.

Und da wundern sich die Magazine, warum die Verkuafszahlen immer weiter zurückgehen.
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mein Abo zu kündigen. Es gibt einfach mitlerweile bessere Quellen.


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2012)

Wie wirkt sich denn DX11 bitte großartig auf den Spielspaß aus?

Obs jetzt 85% oder 92% hat ist doch im Prinzip schei*egal. Ein gutes Spiel bleibt ein gutes Spiel - ob ich da jetzt mit DX10 oder 11 spiele, ist mir persönlich ziemlich egal und mindert nicht den Spaß den ich an einem Spiel habe.

Btw läufts bei mir in DX11 ziemlich gut - hab nur kurze Nachladeruckler wenn ich ein neues Gebiet betrete, aber sonst gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Januar 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie wirkt sich denn DX11 bitte großartig auf den Spielspaß aus?
> 
> Obs jetzt 85% oder 92% hat ist doch im Prinzip schei*egal. Ein gutes Spiel bleibt ein gutes Spiel - ob ich da jetzt mit DX10 oder 11 spiele, ist mir persönlich ziemlich egal und mindert nicht den Spaß den ich an einem Spiel habe.
> 
> Btw läufts bei mir in DX11 ziemlich gut - hab nur kurze Nachladeruckler wenn ich ein neues Gebiet betrete, aber sonst gibts keine Probleme.


 

Da hast du Glück. 
Viele andere nicht.

Bei mir stürzt es ständig ab, sodass ich bei jedem Bereichswechsel erwarten muss, dass es wieder crasht. So kommt kein Spielspaß auf.
Ich rede nicht von 85%, früher hat PCG solchen Spielen die Wertung schlicht verweigert, bis die Probleme gelöst waren.


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2012)

Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn Spiele nicht so funktionieren wie sie sollten bzw. Features nicht richtig funktionieren.

Aber mal ehrlich - bevor ich mich mit Abstürzen rumärgern würde, würde ich es halt einfach auf DX10 zocken - hab bis zum Patch auch auf DX10 gespielt und kein Problem damit gehabt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Januar 2012)

Würdest du deinen teuren HD Fernseher auch ohne HD benutzen, bis ein "patch" rauskommt? 
Ich denke du würdest ihn zurückgeben...
Wir haben dieses Produkt gekauft, für nicht wenig Geld, der Publisher tut uns keinen Gefallen.

Dafür verlange ich ein voll funktionsfähiges Produkt.


----------



## Blaubarschboy94 (26. Februar 2012)

Kann es sein, dass sich das Spiel über Steam nur in 32-Bit installiert? Ich hab auch massive Probleme mit DX-11, obwohl mein Rechner mit ner GTX-460 OC BF3 so schön flüssig auf HOCH bringt. Aber dann bei einem Batman versagt  Unter DX-9 passt die Performance ist aber auch nicht mit BF3 zu vergleichen.!

Hoffe die helfen nach... Batman Arkham Asylum lief da schöner...


----------

